

Seattle office space for startups - opening soon - cookingrobot
http://blog.shopobot.com/amazing-new-office-space
There's a new startup-only sublet space that's opening in March in downtown Seattle.  It's an entire floor in the Exchange building (classic office tower) on 2nd and Marion.<p>It seems pretty great, so we've decided to move our startup Shopobot there.  Thought I share the info with anyone else in Seattle looking for a good spot to work.<p>Nice location, good vibe, and pretty affordable. I put some pics and more info on our blog.
======
cookingrobot
There's a new startup-only sublet space that's opening in March in downtown
Seattle. It's an entire floor in the Exchange building (classic office tower)
on 2nd and Marion.

It seems pretty great, so we've decided to relocate our startup Shopobot
there. Thought I share the info with anyone else in Seattle looking for a good
spot to work.

Nice location, good vibe, and pretty affordable. I put some pics and more info
on our blog.

